# Datrex MREs



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

can anyone tell me about Datrex MREs?
I see them selling in Canada, it says Datrex 3600 calorie food bar, case of 20 is 143.10 CDN dollars, so around a hundred american.
there is no description given for them, what are they made of, what do they taste like? how many do you eat in a day?


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Datrex , Inc is the manufacturer of the survival food. They started as a supllier of marine safety products. The rations come in 2400 and 3600 calorie versions. I think a standard case of the 3600 cal holds 20 packs. 18 bars in a pack.

The product is USCG approved. They look and eat like a cookie. They taste like a cross between coconut and vanilla. IMHO, the ration is a good grab and go food supply.

Here is the link to Datrex web site: http://www.datrex.com


----------



## NoShame (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds kind of tasty to me.....


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I like coconut. But not all the time.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Eating the same thing day in and day out can get kind of dull....but hey they weren't really meant for for long term survival situations.


----------

